# Tesla Model 3 CAD



## shoup (Feb 10, 2009)

I am planning a conversion using the Tesla Model 3 drivetrain and batteries. Does anyone have 3D models or CAD of the subframes and motor? I want to see how it will all fit into the car. I have found some CAD models for the Model S but it does not seem like much exists for the Model 3 other than the batteries.


----------



## pickmeup (May 8, 2018)

Have a look on grabcad there is cad of both the large and small.motors.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, but in 2020 already no Tesla Model 3 file for the whole battery.
Does anybody meanwhile know?


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Klaus said:


> Hi, but in 2020 already no Tesla Model 3 file for the whole battery.
> Does anybody meanwhile know?


Well it's now 2021, and still no CAD models of the entire Model 3 Battery, which is a shame


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Make one. Submit it.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Since this discussion was started, 3D models of both the Model 3 rear drive unit and the entire Model 3 rear subframe with suspension and drive unit have been shared:
Tesla Model 3 Rear drive unit EVshop.fr
Tesla Model 3 Rear Subframe and Motor

The subframe scan is from Matt Brown (SuperfastMatt), done during his conversion of a Jaguar Mk V using Model 3 subframe-suspension-drive and battery; however, he modified the battery configuration for his project and so probably didn't scan the complete stock battery.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

brian_ said:


> Since this discussion was started, 3D models of both the Model 3 rear drive unit and the entire Model 3 rear subframe with suspension and drive unit have been shared:
> Tesla Model 3 Rear drive unit EVshop.fr
> Tesla Model 3 Rear Subframe and Motor
> 
> The subframe scan is from Matt Brown (SuperfastMatt), done during his conversion of a Jaguar Mk V using Model 3 subframe-suspension-drive and battery; however, he modified the battery configuration for his project and so probably didn't scan the complete stock battery.


Well that's closer than I was 3 weeks ago, now to just find the front subframe as well...

Thanks heaps, and I definitely owe Matt a beer, his videos have been invaluable.


----------

